# Siemens Sinamics S120 Problem: 30027 Leistungsteil: Vorladung Zwischenkreis



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich hänge an einem Problem, bei dem ich nicht mehr weiter kommen. Es ist vermutlich nichts großes und liegt sicher an mir
aber ich sehe den Wald vor Bäumen nicht:

Gegeben:
Control Unit D410-2 DP/PN; Firmware V4.5 mit SINAMICS S120 V4.8 + Sinamics S120 integrated

Bestellnummern:
6AU1410-2AD00-0AA0
6SL3210-1SE26-0UA0

Es ist alles schon aufgebaut, verdrahtet...
Projektierung mit Simotion Scout V4.5.0.1

Ich möchte den Antrieb jetzt erstmals über die Steuertafel drehen lassen, hole mir die Steuerhoheit, setze die Freigabe,
und sobald ich in der Steuertafel dann auf "Antrieb ein" klicke, dann zieht auch der Netzschütz an, nach ca. einer Sekunde fällt
er dann wieder ab. Folgende Fehlermeldung kommt:

Störung: Sofort:  SINAMICS_Integrated : SERVO_01    2 - Motor_Module_1    30027 : Leistungsteil: Vorladung Zwischenkreis Zeitüberwachung(Freigaben: FEFE hex, Zustand: 9)

Ich habe mir jetzt die Hilfe dazu mehrfach durchgelesen, werde aber nicht schlau wo das Problem liegt.
Die angezeigte "geglättete ZK-Spannung" liegt übrigens immer bei 1V. Auch wenn 400V am Sinamics anliegen.

PS:
400V Versorgung liegt am Sinamics an, sobald der Netzschütz anzieht.

Danke für eure Unterstützung


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2021)

Auszug der Hilfe:


> F30027 Leistungsteil: Vorladung Zwischenkreis Zeitüberwachung V04.80
> Antriebsobjekt:
> A_INF, A_INF_828, A_INF_840, B_INF, B_INF_828, B_INF_840, DC_CTRL, DC_CTRL_R, DC_CTRL_R_S, DC_CTRL_S, EXC2, R_INF, S_INF, S_INF_828, S_INF_840, S_INF_COMBI, SERVO, SERVO_828, SERVO_840, SERVO_AC, SERVO_COMBI, SERVO_DBSI, SERVO_I_AC, VECTOR, VECTOR_AC, VECTOR_G, VECTOR_I_AC
> 
> ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2021)

Kann es sein, dass es an einer fehlenden Freigabe liegt


> Leistungsteil: Vorladung Zwischenkreis Zeitüberwachung(*Freigaben: FEFE* hex, Zustand: 9)



FEFE entspricht 1111111011111110

Muss ich da noch etwas verschalten?


----------



## A3Q (20 Juli 2021)

Hast du mal an der Überwachungszeit rumgespielt?



> 2.6 Überwachung Leistungsteil
> 
> Basis der hier vorgestellten Lösung ist die parametrierbare Überwachungszeit des
> Leistungsteils p0857. Die Überwachungszeit für die Bereitmeldung des
> ...





-chris


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2021)

Ich schaue gleich mal, was dort eingestellt ist. Ich melde mich zurück


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2021)

Also bei mir ist dort 10000ms eingestellt. Das Gerät schaltet allerdings schon nach 1-2 Sekunden ab.
Ich habe es trotzdem einmal kurz auf 60000ms gestellt, ändert sich natürlich nichts.

Aber danke für den Tip.


----------



## zako (20 Juli 2021)

Im Handbuch steht da was von "Es liegt ein Erdschluss oder Kurzschluss im Zwischenkreis vor."
Ansonsten:
p210 ist richtig parametriert
400V misst Du direkt am Eingang des Gerätes
r70 ändert sich gar nicht ...?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2021)

Hallo Zako, P210 passt, 400V liegt an, r70 steht fix auf 1V. Egal ob mit oder ohne 400V.


----------



## rlw (20 Juli 2021)

Hallo, 
ich hatte mal was ähnliches bei einer älteren Firmwareversion, da musste ich jeweils den 2. Eingang von AUS2 /AUS3 mit "1" 
beschalten.
gruß rlw


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2021)

Hallo rlw,
danke für den Tip, ich werde es morgen früh probieren und gebe eine Rückmeldung. Wobei ich denke das Problem liegt woanders. In der Steuertafel werden AUS1-3 grün angezeigt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2021)

Aber ich probiere es auf jeden Fall mal aus, rlw


----------



## Milli2319 (20 Juli 2021)

Hi, 

was steht denn in p210? Wenn r70 konstant 1V zeigt, würde ich vermuten dass das Problem schon vor der Vorladung liegt - und die wird abgebrochen mit Bit7 - Überspannung erkannt. Hatte das Problem auch schon mal, ich hatte damals fälschlicherweise die ZK-Spannung anstatt der Netzspannung im p210, klassischer Denkfehler.

Ansonsten nach Ausschlussverfahren:


1) Es liegt keine Netzspannung an. Netzspannung hast du ja.
2) Netzschütz/Netzschalter ist nicht geschlossen. Netzschütz schließt hörbar?
3) Die Netzspannung ist zu gering. Hast du gmessen, würde ich ausschließen.
4) Netzspannung falsch eingestellt (p0210). -> Nochmal prüfen bitte.
5) Die Vorladewiderstände sind überhitzt, da zu viele Vorladungen pro Zeiteinheit vorgenommen wurden. Da nie vorgeladen wurde (immer 1V am ZK), kann man ausschließen.
6) Die Vorladewiderstände sind überhitzt, da die Kapazität des Zwischenkreises zu groß ist. Unwahrscheinlich bei neuem Blocksizegerät
7) Die Vorladewiderstände sind überhitzt, da bei nicht vorhandenem Betriebsbereit (r0863.0) der Einspeisung aus dem Zwischenkreis Leistung entnommen wurde.
Bei Blocksize unwahrscheinlich.
8) Die Vorladewiderstände sind überhitzt, da während der Zwischenkreis-Schnellentladung durch das Braking Module das Netzschütz geschlossen war. Kann man ausschließen, zum Bremsen bist du noch nicht gekommen 
9) Es liegt ein Erdschluss oder Kurzschluss im Zwischenkreis vor. Unwahrscheinlich bei neuem Blocksizegerät
10), 11): Betrifft Blocksize nicht.

Also rein logisch betrachtet bleiben nicht viele Möglichkeiten..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2021)

Milli2319 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was steht denn in p210? Wenn r70 konstant 1V zeigt, würde ich vermuten dass das Problem schon vor der Vorladung liegt - und die wird abgebrochen mit Bit7 - Überspannung erkannt. Hatte das Problem auch schon mal, ich hatte damals fälschlicherweise die ZK-Spannung anstatt der Netzspannung im p210, klassischer Denkfehler.
> 
> ...


Also ich schaue morgen früh mal, kann das auswendig nicht beantworten. Danke für deine Mühe, ich melde mich morgen früh mit den Ergebnissen.

PS: Netzschütz schließt hörbar, 400V kommen auch an, Netzschütz Feedback Signal funktioniert auch


----------



## zako (20 Juli 2021)

Ich vermute, Du hast einen Bremswiderstand (ist der richtig angeschlossen, bzw. kannst Du den mal abklemmen ?)


----------



## Dr. Vacon (20 Juli 2021)

Guten Abend.
Ich kenne mich mit Siemens absolut nicht aus .
Aber, wenn das Netzschütz schließt und der FU erst nach doch "langer Zeit" mit Fehler abschaltet, müßte in dieser Zeit doch über die Gleichrichter und Vorlade-Widerstand Energie in den Fu geflossen sein und die DC-Spannung deutlich höher liege, doch normalerweise fast bei Nenn-DC-Wert?
Also tippe ich auf defekte Ladewiderstände oder, falls da halbgesteuerte Brücken da sind, Ansteuerungsfehler der Thyristoren.
Ich hatte jüngst auch mal den Fall (aber, nicht bei einem Siemens), daß da eine interne Sicherung gefallen war, die das Ansteuerboard versorgen sollte.
@zako: Aber der Bremswiderstand gibt doch Zeichen von sich (fühl-, sicht-, riechbar). Und ein paar V sollte die DC-Spannung dann schon ansteigen, meint
Mathias


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Ich vermute, Du hast einen Bremswiderstand (ist der richtig angeschlossen, bzw. kannst Du den mal abklemmen ?)


Kein BW angeschlossen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2021)

Dr. Vacon schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> Ich kenne mich mit Siemens absolut nicht aus .
> Aber, wenn das Netzschütz schließt und der FU erst nach doch "langer Zeit" mit Fehler abschaltet, müßte in dieser Zeit doch über die Gleichrichter und Vorlade-Widerstand Energie in den Fu geflossen sein und die DC-Spannung deutlich höher liege, doch normalerweise fast bei Nenn-DC-Wert?
> Also tippe ich auf defekte Ladewiderstände oder, falls da halbgesteuerte Brücken da sind, Ansteuerungsfehler der Thyristoren.
> ...


Betrifft 2 Umrichter, beide waren OVP, also keine Gebrauchtware


----------



## Milli2319 (20 Juli 2021)

Dr. Vacon schrieb:


> Aber, wenn das Netzschütz schließt und der FU erst nach doch "langer Zeit" mit Fehler abschaltet, müßte in dieser Zeit doch über die Gleichrichter und Vorlade-Widerstand Energie in den Fu geflossen sein und die DC-Spannung deutlich höher liege, doch normalerweise fast bei Nenn-DC-Wert?
> Also tippe ich auf defekte Ladewiderstände oder, falls da halbgesteuerte Brücken da sind, Ansteuerungsfehler der Thyristoren.


Vorm Aufschalten auf den ZK prüfen die meisten Sinamics Antriebe (unter anderem auch dieser) die Netzspannung und den ZK selbst. Wenn also die Spannung am ZK nicht steigt, ist zu 99% bei der Prüfung etwas schiefgelaufen..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2021)

Milli2319 schrieb:


> Vorm Aufschalten auf den ZK prüfen die meisten Sinamics Antriebe (unter anderem auch dieser) die Netzspannung und den ZK selbst. Wenn also die Spannung am ZK nicht steigt, ist zu 99% bei der Prüfung etwas schiefgelaufen..


Komisch dann aber die Fehlermeldung, die deutet ja nicht auf die Speisespannung sondern auf einen Timeout des ZK hin.


----------



## Milli2319 (20 Juli 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Komisch dann aber die Fehlermeldung, die deutet ja nicht auf die Speisespannung sondern auf einen Timeout des ZK hin.


Ja stimmt, Timeout beim ZK-Start. Muss vielleicht nichts heissen, die Prüfung gehört vermutlich zur überwachten Sequenz…

Meistens arbeite ich mit den Booksize-Modulen SLM und ALM, auch da vergehen standardmäßig ein paar Sekunden von der Startanforderung für die Einspeisung bis sie betriebsbereit ist. Bei den Blocksize bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz sicher wie lange der Hochlauf ungefähr dauert, aber ich glaube mich an so 1-2s erinnern zu können. Hab aber glücklicherweise morgen auch zwei ähnliche FU‘s in Betrieb zu nehmen, da kann ich mal mitstoppen wie lang die Prüfung dauert und das Aufschalten auf den ZK.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2021)

Ich werde morgen früh berichten, jetzt ist Feierabend 💫


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte mal was ähnliches bei einer älteren Firmwareversion, da musste ich jeweils den 2. Eingang von AUS2 /AUS3 mit "1"
> beschalten.
> gruß rlw


Also das war es schon einmal nicht.



> was steht denn in p210?


400 (V)

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass in P210 anfangs 345V drin stand und ich dies selber korrigiert habe.
Das kommt mir schon einmal etwas spanisch vor und ich habe mich etwas gewundert wie da 345V
reinkommen. Kann oder muss man eine Parameteroptimierung durchführen wie bei dem Simodrive 611 System?


----------



## rlw (21 Juli 2021)

Hallo,
ich mache das immer Offline im DriveNavigator, da kann ich auch die Netzspannung eingeben.
Dann Parameter in Antrieb laden, dann Ram nach Rom und dann nochmal Spannung aus ein (aus alter Gewohnheit).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich mache das immer Offline im DriveNavigator, da kann ich auch die Netzspannung eingeben.
> Dann Parameter in Antrieb laden, dann Ram nach Rom und dann nochmal Spannung aus ein (aus alter Gewohnheit).


Ja, das habe ich auch gemacht und dort 3AC 380-480V eingetragen. Wie dann die 345V dort reinkommen ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## rlw (21 Juli 2021)

Dein Scout ist recht alt. Kannst du das mit dem aktuellen Starter probieren ? ( ja  ich weiß Scout und  Starter geht nicht gleichzeitig auf einer Platte).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

Scout läuft bei mir eh in einer VM, ich lege mir mal eine weitere VM an und installiere mal den aktuellen Starter.
Ich melde mich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Dein Scout ist recht alt. Kannst du das mit dem aktuellen Starter probieren ? ( ja  ich weiß Scout und  Starter geht nicht gleichzeitig auf einer Platte).



Macht dies Sinn, der Aufwand wäre recht hoch und der Umrichter lässt sich ja problemlos in Scout projektieren, da sollte er doch auch funktionieren


----------



## Milli2319 (21 Juli 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 400 (V)
> 
> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass in P210 anfangs 345V drin stand und ich dies selber korrigiert habe.
> Das kommt mir schon einmal etwas spanisch vor und ich habe mich etwas gewundert wie da 345V
> reinkommen. Kann oder muss man eine Parameteroptimierung durchführen wie bei dem Simodrive 611 System?


OK das sollte dann schon stimmen.

Hast du den Antrieb in Scout manuell angelegt (zusammengebastelt) oder über die automatische Antriebskonfiguration?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

Milli2319 schrieb:


> OK das sollte dann schon stimmen.
> 
> Hast du den Antrieb in Scout manuell angelegt (zusammengebastelt) oder über die automatische Antriebskonfiguration?


Über die geführte Inbetriebnahme, also Kopfmodul gewählt, Antriebsgerät gewählt, Motor gewählt.....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

Was mir auffällt, wenn ich über die Steuertafel steuern möchte und die Freigabe gebe,
dann zieht der Netzschütz an, im Diagnosebild wird unter "Fehlende Freigaben" angezeigt
"Einspeisung Freigabe fehlt". Eine der fehlenden Freigaben habe ich rausgeschnitten da ich zu
schnell auf Screenshot erstellen gedrückt habe, sie ist dann noch verschwunden aus der Liste:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt, wenn ich über die Steuertafel steuern möchte und die Freigabe gebe,
> dann zieht der Netzschütz an, im Diagnosebild wird unter "Fehlende Freigaben" angezeigt
> "Einspeisung Freigabe fehlt". Eine der fehlenden Freigaben habe ich rausgeschnitten da ich zu
> schnell auf Screenshot erstellen gedrückt habe, sie ist dann noch verschwunden aus der Liste:
> Anhang anzeigen 55521


Ok, die fehlende Freigabe konnte ich beseitigen durch P864 =1 ( Einspeisung Betrieb ),
ändert aber auch nichts am Verhalten.


----------



## Milli2319 (21 Juli 2021)

Ich würd den Antrieb auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen, über die erreichbaren Teilnehmer hereinladen, und die automatische online Antriebskonfiguration durchführen - dann stoppelt er sich selbst alles richtig zusammen, so mach ich das eigentlich immer. Dann offline noch die Antriebskonfiguration durchführen und testen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

Milli2319 schrieb:


> Ich würd den Antrieb auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen, über die erreichbaren Teilnehmer hereinladen, und die automatische online Antriebskonfiguration durchführen - dann stoppelt er sich selbst alles richtig zusammen, so mach ich das eigentlich immer. Dann offline noch die Antriebskonfiguration durchführen und testen.


Ok, dass mache ich als letzten Versuch, danach übergebe ich an einen Kollegen der das normal macht nächste Woche. Ich bin eher der 611, Lexium, ELAU und SEW Mann


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

> über die erreichbaren Teilnehmer hereinladen


Milli, könntest du mir hier auf die Sprünge helfen,
ich habe den Antrieb Servo_02 gelöscht, die Sinamics Integrated auf Werkseinstellung gesetzt. Wie kann ich
das Gerät über erreichbare Teilnehmer reinladen? Ich finde keine Funktion hierfür.


----------



## zako (21 Juli 2021)

... Du müsstest doch noch ONLINE auf den Gerät kommen (auch wenn es jetzt auf Werkseinstellung steht). Dann nochmal den gelben Button zur ONLINE- Config drücken.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Dann nochmal den gelben Button zur ONLINE- Config drücken.


Online bin ich aber ich sehe keinen gelben Button


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

Ok, ich glaube jetzt verstehe ich. Online gehen und dann Automatische Konfiguration an Sinamics Integrated wählen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ... Du müsstest doch noch ONLINE auf den Gerät kommen (auch wenn es jetzt auf Werkseinstellung steht). Dann nochmal den gelben Button zur ONLINE- Config drücken.


Ok Zako, habe es gefunden und führe es einmal aus. Dauert etwas...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

Also, Inbetriebnahme einmal komplett durchgeführt, Netzspannung wieder korrekt angegeben, Motor eingegeben,
Netzschützansteuerung wieder korrekt verschaltet. RAM nach ROM durchgeführt...

P210 Anschlussspannung wurde wieder auf 345V zurück gestellt.

Schalte ich per Steuertafel den Antrieb ein, das gleiche Spiel. ZK-Spannung wird 1V angezeigt, nach 1-2 Sekunden kommt der Fehler


> 30027 : Leistungsteil: Vorladung Zwischenkreis Zeitüberwachung(Freigaben: FEFE hex, Zustand: 9)



Ich habe schon so viele verschiedene FU´s in Betrieb genommen aber das ist hier wirklich eine harte Nuss.


----------



## Milli2319 (21 Juli 2021)

Das gibts doch nicht.. setz mal die Anschlussspannung p210 auf 600V und teste mal ob sich etwas anders verhält bitte...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

Keine Änderung, mehr als 500 kann ich übrigens nicht eintragen obwohl bei Obergrenze 63000 drin steht
Habe es mit 500V probiert, keine Änderung. Ich gebe es jetzt auf.


----------



## Milli2319 (21 Juli 2021)

Tut mir leid, ich bin jetzt auch am Ende meiner Weisheit angelangt  Wenn das Problem gelöst wurde, gib vielleicht noch kurz Bescheid was los war, würde mich interessieren..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

Milli2319 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich bin jetzt auch am Ende meiner Weisheit angelangt  Wenn das Problem gelöst wurde, gib vielleicht noch kurz Bescheid was los war, würde mich interessieren..


Natürlich, kann aber etwas dauern


----------



## ralfh02 (21 Juli 2021)

Hallo,
ich bin zwar kein S120 Spezi aber schau mal welcher Störwert im Parameter r0949 steht. Vielleicht steht da etwas hilfreiches.
Gruß Geralf


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

Da steht
655102
1800
612
258

Was die bedeuten kann ich nicht sagen, in der Hilfe finde ich nichts dazu.612


----------



## ralfh02 (21 Juli 2021)

Na ja die 655102 ist ja erst mal das was in #3 steht (*Freigaben: FEFE* hex, Zustand: 9).



> STO über Klemmen angewählt:
> - Die Impulsfreigabe über STO-Klemme fehlt oder die Signalquelle in p9620 steht auf 0-Signal.





> F30027 Leistungsteil: Vorladung Zwischenkreis Zeitüberwachung
> Meldungswert: Freigaben: %1, Zustand: %2
> Meldungsklasse: Einspeisung gestört (13)
> Antriebsobjekt: A_INF, B_INF, R_INF, S_INF, SERVO, SERVO_AC, SERVO_I_AC, VECTOR, VECTOR_AC, VECTOR_I_AC
> ...


Bitte nicht schimpfen wenn ich ein Denkfehler habe


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

> STO über Klemmen angewählt:
> - Die Impulsfreigabe über STO-Klemme fehlt oder die Signalquelle in p9620 steht auf 0-Signal.


P9620 steht auf 0
Safety Integrated Basic ist nicht in Verwendung


----------



## Windoze (21 Juli 2021)

Hast du auf der Einspeisung die EP-Klemme beschaltet? Da müssen, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, immer 24V anliegen. Bzw. laut Siemens 24V mit einem voreilenden Hilfskontakt am Hauptschalter, damit das Rückspeisen deaktiviert wird wenn du den Hauptschalter ausschaltest.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

Windoze schrieb:


> Hast du auf der Einspeisung die EP-Klemme beschaltet? Da müssen, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, immer 24V anliegen. Bzw. laut Siemens 24V mit einem voreilenden Hilfskontakt am Hauptschalter, damit das Rückspeisen deaktiviert wird wenn du den Hauptschalter ausschaltest.


Ja, ich meine ohne dies alles würde ja auch gar nicht erst der Netzschütz zuschalten. Das sollten ja Vorbedingungen sein dafür.....


----------



## rlw (21 Juli 2021)

Hallo,
wenn die Bestellnr. stimmt, dann ist das ein PM340 Blocksize, welches nicht mehr lieferbar ist, also eine alte Version.
Diese PM340 können nicht Rückspeisen, und haben keine STO Klemmen.

Wenn ich 3 Phasen 400V anlege, dann macht die Diodenbrücke, über die Vorladeschaltung, daraus die Zwischenkreisspannung,
die ich an den Klemmen DCN/DCPR1 messen kann.

Liegen die 400V dauerhaft an, muss eine DC Spannung zu messen sein,  an den Klemmen oder über eine Traceaufzeichnung.
Sonst ist sicher was defekt.

Ich hab mal an ein PM240-2  3x400V angeschlossen, ohne CU und messe auf den DC KLemmen 580V, so wie erwartet.


----------



## Yango (16 August 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> wenn die Bestellnr. stimmt, dann ist das ein PM340 Blocksize, welches nicht mehr lieferbar ist, also eine alte Version.
> Diese PM340 können nicht Rückspeisen, und haben keine STO Klemmen.
> 
> Wenn ich 3 Phasen 400V anlege, dann macht die Diodenbrücke, über die Vorladeschaltung, daraus die Zwischenkreisspannung,
> ...


Servus,
dieser Tipp hat mir unglaublich geholfen !
Während des Betriebs hat sich ein Spahn ins Motormodul verirrt (vermutlich durch den Luftzug gelöst).
Anschließend kam es dauerhaft zu einem Erd-bzw. Kurzschluss.

Ich würde einfach nochmal das Motormodul auf lose Teile oder Fremdkörper untersuchen.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 August 2021)

Yango schrieb:


> Servus,
> hatte einen
> 
> Servus,
> ...


Also wenn der Zwischenkreis mit einem Span kurzgeschlossen ist, dann merkt man das sicherlich sehr schnell.


----------

